# Cub Cadet Noise



## camdaman14 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been having a rattling via the clutch rod that goes to the tranny. Can anyone help me? I appreciate all help. -Can


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it when you hit the clutch?


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

Motor mounts might be bad adding extra vibration. Old Cubs have worn parts, maybe that extra vibration of bad motor mount is enouygh to get that Rod dancing.


----------

